# Dressage Potential?



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

FIRST OFF!!!!! high five to taking a horse out of a siduation like that, she's got a lot to over come (wieght) but i can her turning out to be a stunning horse, it looks like her neck might be a little short but that's probably because she is leaning in to you for comfort, other then that untill she gains wieght critiquing will be hard for her....


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

She looks so sweet and relieved to be in good hands. What a nice person you are to rescue her. I'm not good at conformation analysis but just wanted to say good luck with her.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> it looks like her neck might be a little short


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> it looks like her neck might be a little short


do dressage horses need long necks?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

No, not all dressage horses need long necks. However, having an extremely short neck can make certain things more difficult when training - notice I said difficult, not impossible.

I still don't consider this horse having a very short neck.

Good for you for rescuing. Anyone that judges this horse based on it's weight while knowing the circumstances is an idiot. Don't worry about what others think at the moment.

Basically, it depends on what level dressage you are wanting to go to. Any horse should be able to accomplish the beginning levels of dressage without a problem as long as they are sound and willing. However, it will depends on the horse's temperament, gaits and athleticism before knowing if the horse can go to higher levels of dressage.

Do you have a picture of the horse's full body including legs?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she looks really cute.

I cannot tell if she would be good as a dressage horse with her weight the way it is and via a picture.
Maybe wait untill she has put more weight on and gt a video of her and maybe wait untill you have her undersaddle and in work and see how she goes.
You never know she might suprise you.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Firstly, kudos to you for rescuing a horse! Thats awesome. The poor horse looks so badly off as far as weight (as you said at the beginning), but she looks very happy to be with you, rubbing her head on you and all. As far as conformation, its so hard to judge a horse's full potential in a state like that, but I think when she fills out, she looks like a big, tall horse. She looks balanced except for weight, I think she has potential for dressage, and jumping as well maybe. Is she maybe a thouroughbred type, or do you know?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

By the way, you look just like someone I know.

And I see that you're wearing a Bury Your Dead shirt - I saw them a few years back.


----------



## DeadxEyesxSeexNoxFuture (Jul 20, 2007)

kristy said:


> By the way, you look just like someone I know.



Lol. realy? thats cool. my names amy btw. maybe you do know me


----------



## DeadxEyesxSeexNoxFuture (Jul 20, 2007)

kristy said:


> .
> 
> I still don't consider this horse having a very short neck.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the horse's full body including legs?


Not yet. But I will take one. And get a video as soon as i can start riding her. or maybe sooner.

Shes a still kinda in that leggy stage. and has somewhat of a winged out right front leg. But i think trimming her hooves and working with her more over polls will correct this 

and as for her neck. Shes realy scrunchey in this pic. So you cant see how long her neck realy is lol. i think its the perfect length


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I look forward to seeing a video or more pictures then! 

You look like a girl named Jessie, so I don't believe it's you. :wink:


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

From that picture all I can say is that her shoulder may look a little straight for it, which may hamper her movement. I do agree her neck is a little short, but that may not affect her at all. Or it might - who knows?
I'll say one thing though - she looks like such a sweet little horse! Good on you for getting her out of that situation.


----------



## Finn's Girl (Apr 2, 2007)

she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeh defintally, she does have potential, every horse does!!


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

First off, I want to say, kudos to you for rescuing for the slaughter house.Not all people will do that, because it doesnt always gaurentee a safe horse, or a horse that will last a while, seeing as you never know about anything the horse could have. So, good for you. Helping out like that. Im all for rescuing.

Anyways, any and all horses can have dressage potential, since dressage is the base for all disciplines. Just because a horse doesnt have one thing, doesnt mean it cant do dressage, it'll just take more work to achieve it. About the short neck, stated above, It'll just take more work to perfect certain movements. Hes slightly uphill, which is a good thing, it makes him easier to balance and collect. I'd say you probably have a good horse for dressage, and probably even better for eventers. TBs are good horses to do that stuff on. Sporty, you know?


----------

